# Using modems and coax instead of ethernet



## 1freedude (Apr 7, 2013)

I am trying to get rid of my cable ISP, and have secured a cellular modem that is faster and cheaper than my ISP.  My rental house has coax throughout, so I was thinking of using modems to connect the upstairs to the downstairs, through the coax.

Is this possible?  

4g USB modem---computer with ICS---Ethernet to modem---coax to next modem---Ethernet to network.


----------



## remixedcat (Apr 7, 2013)

You would need something called media over coax and that gets flaky sometimes.


----------



## 1freedude (Apr 7, 2013)

Yeah, MoCa stuff isn't gonna do it.  My cable box has the jacks, but the firmware is locked down.  This cable company facking sucks.  Bend broadband.


----------



## remixedcat (Apr 7, 2013)

So you've tried the gear for it?


----------



## 1freedude (Apr 7, 2013)

not tried, ask the company.  they said even though the equipment has the functionality, it is not enabled.  I have a dcx-3200 cable box and a arris modem to use on their system.  the dcx can be used as a modem too, but they wont let it.  I have other modems, two 5120 surfboards that work perfectly, but they are not allowed on their system.

I did a bit of genius work though.  I put the wifi router upstairs, too!

Edit...I own the modem, bought from craigslist, but they won't let me buy the cable box.


----------



## remixedcat (Apr 7, 2013)

what router do you got?


----------



## 1freedude (Apr 7, 2013)

DIR-825 rev a1.  Can't spend money on an Amp now 

So far, its working great, I don't need to run the network downstairs hard wired.

This is how it goes now...

4g USB modem---win 7 ICS---ethernet into WAN of DIR-825---my house has wifi internet.

Tricky part...the comp serving the internet is also my file server, so I need a different connection to the network.  Win 7 took forever trying to get the networks straight, but it did it!  It uses a dwa-130 for the lan.

Im still curious about using modems connected to each other.  Gonna try it later. I know where one modem is, gotta find the other.


----------



## Frick (Apr 7, 2013)

What sort of coax is it? What kind of speeds would you get?


----------



## 1freedude (Apr 7, 2013)

Well, I'm no signal engineer, but the cable company can put 150 Mbs over it.

Edit.  Its RG-6/U


----------



## Frick (Apr 7, 2013)

Just thought about data caps. There are usually data caps on mobile connections. I assume you have that checked, but still..


----------



## 1freedude (Apr 7, 2013)

That's the main reason for the switch.  Unlimited 4g speeds.  Cable co has 125 GB if no other service present.  150 if bundled.  And, standalone 12 up/ 1.5 down is $52.  We are trying to cut the cord.


----------



## remixedcat (Apr 7, 2013)

4G "unlimited" might still have a FUP policy... some of those are as high as 150GB/mo and are as low as 5GB/mo or even lower. So check with the provider to see if there are any of those in effect.


----------



## de.das.dude (Apr 7, 2013)

our digital cable comes through coax cables. i think they is good for a 100m.


----------



## 1freedude (Apr 7, 2013)

remixedcat said:


> 4G "unlimited" might still have a FUP policy... some of those are as high as 150GB/mo and are as low as 5GB/mo or even lower. So check with the provider to see if there are any of those in effect.



http://appleinsider.com/articles/13...s-around-data-throttling-iphone-wi-fi-calling

I have truly unlimited no throttling on one of my devices, 2.5 GB on the others.

I'm doing an experiment now, to see if we can function on cell-only service.  So far, it seems good.


----------



## Aquinus (Apr 7, 2013)

You know, the attenuation for a wi-fi signal over RG-6 is something like 30dB/100ft. If you're not going over 200ft, you should be able to send a 802.11n signal over coax with relatively little loss since the average house isn't that big.

I remembered seeing an article where someone did it and got full 802.11g speed over coax throughout his house but I can't find it anymore. It's a good solution if you're house isn't wi-fi friendly but you have coax in all the rooms you want internet in.

I'm not completely confident that it will work, some splitters might not let the 2.4ghz signal pass. If you're good at experimenting you might want to give it a try if you have a spare router sitting around.


----------

